# Hexe v Wolfstraum



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Since I beat Kristi to a computer:









to Hexe and Kristi for going VP again!









Unfortunately, I got there late cuz I had to turn around and come back home to get the directions so I didn't get any pictures.







Kristi and I are hoping to get together soon and we will make up then for lack of pictures from today.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Congratulations to all!!!!!!


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

Wonderful Miss Hexe!







Congrats to Kristi and Lee.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for posting







Hexe really presents herself nicely in the ring.. the judge liked her.."working line bitch of exceptional quality" was the only part of the critique I remember, but that says a lot! She is really a great lil gal, and anatomically pretty to boot! 

It was nice meeting Jet too! What an outgoing handsome lil man!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Jethro was definitely full of himself today. I wish I could have stayed longer but..... work ya know.


----------



## hudak004 (Aug 3, 2006)

I think Hexe liked him!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Maybe they can become swim buddies soon!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

wowsa! Hexe is gorgeous. CONGRATS!!!! I think we need a puppy pic for comparison....


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

She is lovely!!! Congrats!!


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Congratulations Kristi and Hexe







...Lee was telling me about the results. Sounds like another super duper critique. Ya just gotta luv the Basha pups!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Hexe is gorgeous! Kristi is doing a great job with her! Looking for a show for her adult rating now!

Lee


----------



## windwalker718 (Oct 9, 2008)

Working line dogs CAN SHOW when the breeders attend to both aspects... congrats Lee on producing such a versatile litter. Basha is definitely special in what she produces. Kristi congrats on presenting your gal so well. I hope to see more and more working line dogs who can do it in both rings!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congratulations... this is awesome!!!


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Huge congrats to Kristi and Lee!!


----------

